# Ok lid experts what's this amber lid go on ?



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 1, 2021)

Not shure but is definitely old. Probably off some sort of preserves jar or maybe some type of jam. Here in newfoundland we don't have much time finding those!


----------



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Not shure but is definitely old. Probably off some sort of preserves jar or maybe some type of jam. Here in newfoundland we don't have much time finding those!


It'sy first amber one I have loads of others. Newfoundland that's awesome!!! That's a beautiful place!!! I'm in boaring Indiana where there's nothing but beans and corn ..boo lol


----------



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> It'sy first amber one I have loads of others. Newfoundland that's awesome!!! That's a beautiful place!!! I'm in boaring Indiana where there's nothing but beans and corn ..boo lol


I think i found it it appears to be a railroad mills tabaco jar lid


----------



## yacorie (May 2, 2021)

Yes looks like Tabacco


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 2, 2021)

Another addition to the World famous Dewy's Bottle Museum.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (May 2, 2021)

I'm going to have to build on here soon lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 2, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I'm going to have to build on here soon lol


I wonder what the minimum requirements a museum is to maintain to be considered an actual museum. Can anybody just set up a collection in a shed make a sign and call it a museum? Lol! All donations and proceeds to benefit Dewy Bontrager. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (May 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I wonder what the minimum requirements a museum is to maintain to be considered an actual museum. Can anybody just set up a collection in a shed make a sign and call it a museum? Lol! All donations and proceeds to benefit Dewy Bontrager.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You know my wife and I asked the same thing I'm going to look into that but according to the news lol I'm a legit museum the way he described it.so I'll take that for now. But recently our local museum was sold and since is being renavated by a historic society that on tell last week I didn't know who but I now know who and spoke with them they are just restoring it because it's one of the oldest known jewish synagogues in the country! Then finding a buyer.But after talking with the mayor she said all the stuff that was in the museum is being stored at local library so I then went there and talked to the librarian which is one of my mother's friends husband lol and he told me that he would contact me when it's sold amd tell me who I need to ask about setting up a bottle slash rusty relic exhibit and he said that he would help me pitch it to them !!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 3, 2021)

History and the lessons learned from the past deserves it. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## greenbay1108 (May 5, 2021)

for what i can make out it goes on a old lollaird snuff jar, that lid takes a wire band type that twist to tighten it up and the helmes takes a band type amber lids are nice to have


----------

